# Anruf von 02091- 5704730 angeblich Vodafone Mitarbeiter



## cabasse (4 Juni 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich hatte neulich einen Anruf von Vodafone, so stellte der Mann sich jedenfalls vor.
Nebenbei, mein Anbieter für DSL/Telefon ist in der Tat Vodafone. 
Der Mann (ein Herr Yildiz) schlug mir einen neuen Tarif mit Neukundenbonus vor, was aber nur telefonisch per Bandaufnahme zu machen wäre. Danach würde ich eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen und könnte ja immer noch innerhalb von 14 Tagen meinen Widerspruch einolegen. Ich habe mich einfach mal darauf eingelassen, da ich im guten Glauben war, mit meinem Anbieter zu sprechen. Ich weiß, im Nachhinein ist das superschlau von mir gewesen, ich könnte mich selber ....
Jetzt habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen, weil ich noch immer auf die Bestätigungsmail warte, um meinen Widerspruch einzulegen. Es stellte sich heraus, daß es keinen Entrag auf irgendwelche Tarifwechsel oder Gespräche mit Vodafone gab. 
Mich würde mal brennend interessieren, wer hinter dieser Nummer  02091- 5704730 steckt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieser telefonisch aufgezeichneten Vereinbarung zu widersprechen.
Wenn man dort anruft ist übrigens ständig besetzt.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Anruf von 02091- 5704730 angeblich Vodafone Mitarbeiter*

Wo willst Du denn widersprechen?
Vodafone weiß von nix und Du hast keine Adresse.
Ein telefonisch geschlossener Vertrag MUSS verschiedene Voraussetzungen erfüllen - unter anderem muß sich der Anbieter genau identifizieren und der Anbieter muß Dich NACHWEISLICH über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt haben.
Ansonsten kommt entweder überhaupt kein Vertrag zustande oder Du kannst bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag widerrufen.
Ich würde erstmal abwarten von wem überhaupt irgendwelche Unterlagen kommen und erst dann aktiv werden. Wichtig ist aber das Konto zu beobachten und ggf. ungenehmigte Abrufe sofort wieder zurückzuholen.

Übrigens >>> http://www.tellows.de/num/020915704730


----------



## cabasse (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Anruf von 02091- 5704730 angeblich Vodafone Mitarbeiter*

So so, callcenter im Auftrag von Vodafone.
Dann werde ich beim kommenden Gespräch mal deutlich machen, das genau diese Anrufe für mich einen Kündigungsgrund darstellen. 
Danke für die Infos Hippo, ich war irgendwie stinksauer auf diese blöde Nepperei.
Werde das ganze für mich als Lehre verbuchen ....


----------



## Cedi20 (19 August 2011)

Ich würde mich auch gerne mal hierzu äußern ich bekomme die letzten 3-4 Tage anrufe von der Nummer  020915704752 habe einfach mal dannach gesucht und bin hierdrauf gestoßen die nummer scheint ja fast identisch zu sein ich bin jedoch nie drangegangen da ich entweder gerade nicht konnte oder mein Handy nicht in Reichweite lag. Mein Anbieter ist o² was würdet ihr mir raten was ich tun soll?
mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2011)

Man kann an Vodafone per Einschreiben und Rückschein eine Aufforderung schicken, künftig Telefonwerbung zu unterlassen.


----------



## batschy (13 September 2011)

bei mir is es die Nummer: 020915704763...
wo haben die meine Nummer her???


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2011)

Telefonbuch?


----------



## GastNeu (14 September 2011)

Bei mir die 02091 57047 64...vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## batschy (15 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Telefonbuch?


Meine Handynummer ist nicht veröffentlicht


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

Predictive Dialer vielleicht? Irgendwo ein Datenleck? Heute ist da fast alles möglich.


----------



## asd (16 September 2011)

Hallo, ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich nach der Nummer 02091 57047-64 gesucht habe, von der ich mehrere Anrufe in Abwesenheit hatte.
Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, Danke!
Ich bin allerdings bei O2, aber ich war früher bei Vodafone und habe die Nummer von dort mitgenommen, das nur als Info...
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Chilifee (24 September 2011)

batschy schrieb:


> bei mir is es die Nummer: 020915704763...
> wo haben die meine Nummer her???


 
Dito!


----------



## Gast_89 (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir lautet die Nummer: 02091 / 570 47 85 eine weitere Nummer aus Leipzig lautet:

0341 / 355 69 870


----------



## Uschi100 (9 November 2011)

Toll, dass es solche Foren gibt! Bei mir war es die: 02091 - 570 47 89...


----------



## joanna (20 Dezember 2011)

hatte die letzten drei tage auch ein paar anrufe von diesen nummer, auf mein handy und festnetz telefon bin jetzt am überlegen wo ich zuletzt die nummer angegeben habe weil im telefon buch steht nur eine davon
l.g


----------



## sfb (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich würde diesen Nummern und den Leuten nicht trauen. Mich hat gerade die Nummer 0209 - 15705046 angerufen und mich wegen meiner Bestellung im Online Shop gefragt. Leider hatte bereits schon im letzten Jahr jemand meine Daten missbraucht und dort angeblich eine Bestellung getätigt. Anschließend kam auch eine E-Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung, welche ich aber sofort beim Kundenservice von Vodafone widerrufen habe. Komischerweise konnten diese zu der Auftragsnummer keinen Auftrag finden.

Während des Gesprächs mit der angeblichen Mitarbeitern sagte ich ihr, dass ich die Bestellung bei Vodafone widerrufen habe. Daraufhin meinte sie, der Online Shop von Vodafone und Vodafone selber sind getrennt und gehören nicht zusammen. Schon allein diese Aussage lässt einen Zweifeln. Was mir ebenfalls komisch erschien war die Lautstärke im Hintergrund. Diese war extrem laut. Sollte in einem Call Center eigentlich nicht so sein...

Wer einen solchen Anruf erhält, dem kann ich nur raten keine Daten durchzugeben.

Grüße!


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

sfb schrieb:


> Daraufhin meinte sie, der Online Shop von Vodafone und Vodafone selber sind getrennt und gehören nicht zusammen. Schon allein diese Aussage lässt einen Zweifeln.


Abgesehen, dass da durchaus was nicht stimmen könnte, ist es in der Tat so, dass manche Shops nur so aussehen, als wären sie Vodafone aber es tatsächlich nicht sind. Alle Netzbetreiber unterhalten Franchisesysteme, bei denen Produkte des Anbieters exklusiv vertrieben und beworben werden. Nur, der Verkauf, den macht der Ladeninhaber auf eigene Kasse. Geschäfte drücken gehört dabei zum üblichen Geschäftsgebaren, weil der Umsatz stimmen muss. Gleiches gilt auch für Onlineshops.


----------



## janine (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
bei mir geht das auch schon über 2 Wochen so. Ich bekomme jeden Tag (manchmal sogar zweimal am Tag) einen Anruf von dieser Nummer: 02091 - 57047-19
Ich bin auch bei o2 und war früher bei Vodafone. Wisst ihr zufällig wie ich diese Nummer sperren kann? Ich hab die zwar auf meinem Handy blockiert, aber die rufen immer wieder an. Das nervt ziemlich.
Liebe Grüße
Janine


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2012)

janine schrieb:


> Wisst ihr zufällig wie ich diese Nummer sperren kann?


In dem du deinen Telefonanschluss kündigst - das ist dann so wie das Zunageln von Briefkästen wegen unerwünschten Werbesendungen. Im ernst: sperren ginge allenfalls bei der Nutzung einer Telefonanlage oder z. B. eines Routers. Die nächste Frage wäre dann aber, ist die angezeigte Nummer überhaupt die des Anrufers oder hat der dann morgen eine andere? CallCenter arbeiten heute mit toller Technik und setzen ihre Aktivitäten Software unterstützt um. Denen entkommt man so leicht nicht, wenn man erst einmal in deren Fänge geraten ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2012)

Naja, ein Router wie z.B. die Fritz-Box kann solche Nummern problemlos blocken. Auch Telefone wie z.B. von Panasonic haben solche Blockierfunktionen.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abwe..._von_Anrufen_mit_unterdr.C3.BCckter_Rufnummer

Bei Smartphones gibt es dafür bestimmte Apps.

Die Callcenter rufen zwar oft mit VoIP-Spoofing-gefälschten Nummern an, aber so allzu oft wechseln sie die dann doch nicht immer. Meistens bleiben die für mehrere Wochen. Das Blocken lohnt i.d.R. schon.


----------



## Gast12345 (15 Februar 2012)

Mich hat vorhin die Nummer 02091 5704792 angerufen und bei der Googlesuche bin ich auf diese Seite hier gestoßen. Lustigerweise bin ich nicht bei Vodafone und war es auch noch nie. 
Bin sogar noch drangegangen, aber da haben die aufgelegt... Was wollen die?


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Woher sollen wir das wissen?
Vodafon verkaufen vielleicht?


----------



## Spammed (15 Mai 2012)

Hi, 

bei mir ist es die Nr. 02091 - 570 4722.
Bin nie dran gegangen, zum Glück für mich, aber das war schon der 2te Anruf innerhalb von ca. 2 Wochen. Aus Erfahrung nehme ich solche Anrufe erst gar nicht an. So ist man doch auf der sicheren Seite.
Immer schön vorsichtig sein, Abzocke lauert an jeder Ecke!

VG


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2012)

Spammed schrieb:


> Nr. 020915704722


Aus dem Rufnummernblock in Gelsenkirchen wird Werbung für z. B. Congstar und Google-Adwords gemacht.


----------



## dshamilja (21 Mai 2012)

die nummer 020915704722 ist penetrant - 4 mal innerhalb von 3 wochen. an mir unbekannte nummern gehe ich nicht ran (blöd, wenn es dann doch mal was wichtiges ist, alle nummern speicher ich ja auch nicht in mein telefon ein), es nervt jedoch tierisch!!!


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2012)

dshamilja schrieb:


> an mir unbekannte nummern gehe ich nicht ran


...ist halt nicht immer die beste Lösung! Wenn das Callcenter nicht weiß, dass der Anruf unerwünscht ist, dann probiert deren Software das immer wieder.


----------



## Manule (1 Juni 2012)

Ich hatte auch schon öfter Anrufe von solchen Nummern, Nur geh ich aus Prinzip schon nicht dran, wenn ich die Nummer nicht kenne  so bleibt einem doch einiges Erspart, denn wenn die Leute niemanden erreichen geben die schon von alleine auf....


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

Vogel-Strauß-Methode


Manule schrieb:


> die Leute


vs.





Reducal schrieb:


> Software


Da werden s. g. Predictive Dialer verwendet. Früher sahen die mal so aus:


----------



## Manule (13 August 2012)

Undwenn , irgendwann war immer Ruhe bei solchen doofen Nummer


----------

